# Gaggia New Baby Pressure Test



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am new to the world of espresso, having equipped recently with a three-year old Gaggia Baby and supporting items. I am also interested in the DIY upgrade side of things as an inveterate 'gadgeteer'. So a PID and shot timer are already in the pipeline. But today, I received a portafilter pressure gauge I'd ordered (eBay, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161207194396?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT) and tried it out right away.

The results however, made no sense at all. I ran the test with a non-pressurised double-shot basket in place, and although the pump all-but stalled (similar pump sound to a backflush) the gauge barely moved. Then gradually it crawled up until the indicator had gone just off the scale (>12.5bar). Testing again with the portafilter devoid of basket produced a similar result, but this time, after an initial delay, the pressure suddenly shot up to slam the needle hard against the overscale top-stop. Fearful of damaging the pump, I left it at that, with no further attempts.

Does this mean that the Gaggia New Baby is not fitted with an OPV? There appeared to be no sign of any pressure restriction 'kicking in', and no sounds of any pressure-relief device discharging into the drip-tray. I have read conflicting statements in various forums, ranging between the New Baby not having an OPV at all, to it having some plastic contraption which is not adjustable.

Or am I perhaps using the pressure test gauge wrongly? Ought I to have primed it with water, for example?

I am keen to upgrade the machine to a Classic-style adjustable OPV, but am not sure what size I would need. There are two sizes listed on eBay, a 1/4" and an 1/8" (presumably, its thread size) version, both described as being suitable for Gaggia machines. Any idea, anyone, which size would be correct for a New Baby?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

no adjustable opv, the classic one can be fitted if you connect a brass elbow to the pump and use ptfe tube to connect


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Many thanks Mark.

I have already ordered a Classic-compatible OPV (eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161429732010?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT). It is 1/8" size (there was 1/4" available as well). Could you please tell me what size elbow I need, and what size and length of ptfe tubing? Will I need size-adapters for the 1/8" OPV?

I'm keen to have all necessary items to hand before dismantling the machine. Thanks and regards,

Tony.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi mate, how did you get on with this, did you buy elbow etc?

regards

mohammad



teejay41 said:


> Many thanks Mark.
> 
> I have already ordered a Classic-compatible OPV (eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161429732010?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT). It is 1/8" size (there was 1/4" available as well). Could you please tell me what size elbow I need, and what size and length of ptfe tubing? Will I need size-adapters for the 1/8" OPV?
> 
> ...


----------

